# Beef casserole with thyme, balsamic vinegar and horseradish



## Ishbel (Nov 15, 2005)

Courtesy of a recipe card from a supermarket!

2 tbsp sunflower oil
500g of stewing/casserole beef, diced quite small
2 large onions, thickly sliced
2 tbsp light brown soft sugar
1 tbsp plain flour
2 tbsp balsamic vinegar
500ml bottle of a Strong Pale Ale
2 tbsp creamed horseradish
1 tbsp fresh thyme leaves 
Preheat the oven to 150°C, gas mark 2.Heat 1 tbsp of the oil in a large ovenproof  and flameproof casserole dish with a lid. Add the beef in 2-3 batches and cook each for 2-3 minutes, until lightly browned. Transfer all the meat to a plate and set aside. 
Heat the remaining oil and add the onions to the casserole dish. Sauté over a low heat for 6-7 minutes or until beginning to soften  Add the sugar, flour and balsamic vinegar and stir over a high heat for 2-3 minutes. Pour the ale over the onions and stir until it reaches boiling point. 
Return the beef to the casserole and season lightly. Cover and cook in the oven for 11/2 - 2 hours, or until the meat is very tender and the cooking liquid has educed to a syrupy consistency. 

Mix the creamed horseradish and thyme leaves together and serve as an accompanimentt to the casserole with creamy, mashed potatoes.


----------



## Brooksy (Dec 21, 2005)

OOooooo!!! By Crikey this sounds good Ishy.

Very close to our standard casserole. About the only difference is we use Worsty sauce instead of the balsamic.

As soon as Summer is over, I'll be doing this one. I don't know what everyone else will be eating because 500gms is only enough for me.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 22, 2005)

I recall that THAT was one of the things that I found so hard to get used to in Oz...  the SIZE of the meat portions.  It 'overfaced' me at every restaurant I ate in, and at friends' homes, too......    If you had to pay the prices we do in the UK, I bet the Ozzies would rapidly become less determined to beat the world record for amounts of meat in a casserole or on a plate


----------



## Brooksy (Dec 22, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I recall that THAT was one of the things that I found so hard to get used to in Oz...  the SIZE of the meat portions.  It 'overfaced' me at every restaurant I ate in, and at friends' homes, too......    If you had to pay the prices we do in the UK, I bet the Ozzies would rapidly become less determined to beat the world record for amounts of meat in a casserole or on a plate



We're nothing on our US friends.

My parents did a business trip to the State in the '70's & Dad was a BIG meat eater. New York destroyed him. He said the steaks there were "plots of land". Huge.

But I love stews, casseroles & braises during Winter. Bl**dy beautiful, and I look forward to trying your variation. 

Try braised goat instead of lamb if you can source it.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry, Brooksy - I don't like goat at all....  spent some time in the Greek Islands where goat is fairly common, and also have some good friends from Jamaica - curried goat is their speciality, along with salt fish and akee.....    Not keen at ALL!

I know the Americans are certainly bigger meat eaters than us - as I found out during some business trips - but you lot take the biscuit!

Scotland is cold, wet and DAMP for months of the year - casseroles and stews are staple items in our diet.  Venison, beef and lamb stews (as well as chicken casseroles and soups)  YUMMMMMMMM


----------



## Sandyj (Dec 22, 2005)

*Appealing recipe, Ishbel, a must try...*

I like the look of your casserole recipe, Ishbel. It looks hearty and rich. I will definitely try it out next week - I have a bit of time off, and can "play" in my kitchen for a change. Sandyj


----------



## Brooksy (Dec 23, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> ........
> Scotland is cold, wet and DAMP for months of the year - casseroles and stews are staple items in our diet.  Venison, beef and lamb stews (as well as chicken casseroles and soups)  YUMMMMMMMM


Oi oi!!

Just at the moment it is 37C looking for 40. I'm jealous of that cold stuff at present I can assure you.

Oh for a day of casserole weather.

We're getting a cold change for tomorrow (Chrissy) - 35C.

Now I'm off to barby the ham.....


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 24, 2005)

My sister (NSW) has a very light lunch and then a traditional Christmas dinner which she served about 9.30 pm.....   Just the THOUGHT of going to bed with a full stomach from that major blow-out gives me heartburn! 

Merry Christmas to you and yours, Brooksy


----------

